# Guillemets français



## dékyi (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'arrivais parfaitement à alterner les guillemets anglais : pom' 3 (nostalgie quand tu nous tient)
et  alt 3 pour les guillemets français,
et ce, avec Léopard sur iMac alu et clavier plat alu.

Pourquoi donc ça ne marche-t-il plus pour les guillemets français ! ? http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon8.gif

Et, corrolaire, que faire pour y parvenir ?

J'ai besoin des deux sortes de guillemets pour travailler sur word 2004 (pour Mac, ça va de soi).

Merci de vos conseils, qui sont toujours avisés, pour moi qui suis très débutante.


----------



## Rob'pom (3 Septembre 2008)

Pour « faire &#8997;è
pour » faire &#8679;&#8997;è


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

et toi, tu le fais comment ton symbole option et shift? Caracteres speciaux ou raccourcis claviers?


----------



## Rob'pom (3 Septembre 2008)

beh les guillemets je connais le raccourci par coeur :rateau: 
Mais bon cmd et option ça passe par la tablette des caractères


----------



## dékyi (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci Rob'pom,

Ça marche au poil :   « ...»  avec *&#8997; è*  et  *&#8657; &#8997; è* 

(j'ai même appris le symbole alt, sauf que mon maj n'est pas équilibré par rapport à  l'alt ! je vais chercher mieux adapté).

Vraiment un grand merci, Rob'pom !   up


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

et c'est comment option (alt quoi) alors?!


----------



## Ulyxes (31 Janvier 2012)

« : option è (ou option 7)
» : option MAJ è (ou option MAJ 7)

Option = alt sur les claviers de PC


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Février 2012)

Merci de faire attention où vous postez 
Le sujet de ce fil n'a rien à voir avec celui du forum. Je ferme.


----------

